# Importance of roles in a kitchen.



## Kronik (Sep 18, 2020)

I started working in a quite busy restaurant that caters to mostly local elderly all day and also passing travelers who are just hungry cause we are on a main highway. We also do many larger reservations and cater to city workers during times of crisis. I feel we focus big on the hospitality title a restaurant can be. 

I've been there just under a year and i feel things are just not done right always short items, always feeling overwhelmed like not enough time in the day and even now find myself doing work at home to figure it out. The owner seems to take on all roles and keeps telling us we are all responsible for everything.

So my main question is can an owner who is not there full time play the roles of Restaurant manager, kitchen manager, front house manager all at the same time for a place to serve so many.
And also is having a dedicated prep cook important? I feel it would help with waste management and that same worker could do kitchen manager. BUT those 2 roles must be over 40 hours a week...

Now we lost the main line cook from home injury and i cook. I made an employee manual for myself for prep cook including inventory, prep, and daily checklists. i noticed now that i took a new role the role the prev is not being filled.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Kronik said:


> I started working in a quite busy restaurant that caters to mostly local elderly all day and also passing travelers who are just hungry cause we are on a main highway. We also do many larger reservations and cater to city workers during times of crisis. I feel we focus big on the hospitality title a restaurant can be.
> 
> I've been there just under a year and i feel things are just not done right always short items, always feeling overwhelmed like not enough time in the day and even now find myself doing work at home to figure it out. The owner seems to take on all roles and keeps telling us we are all responsible for everything.
> 
> ...


It's unrealistic to have a couple of people filling the roles of a dozen. If your owner/boss wants to have his hands in everything that is his prerogative, but you have to ask yourself why these positions aren't available/filled. Also before starting anymore responsibilities you should sit down with him to clearly define what your position title is, what is expected from it and what the compensation is. You can't just be expected to pick up more and more work for nothing.


----------



## Mischief (Dec 13, 2018)

First, how big is this place? What kind of sales are you doing. Put this in perspective for us. I made bank early in my career by wearing lots of hats in a small place. Basically a GM or EC.


----------

